# Scary YouTube Video....let's critique for education



## shelterwood (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh man is all I can say! Check this out...



OK, I am not posting this to be mean. We all started somewhere, for sure. This video is just a variety of educational talking points, so I thought I would post so we could just discuss basic safety, harnessing, and rein use.....with a good example of what NOT to do.

If anyone takes offense to this, I'm sorry. This happens so often with minis! We need to to try to reach out and educate, and if one posts something to YouTube, well, it's public domain. This is just so dangerous.

Katie


----------



## shelterwood (Feb 25, 2012)

There are some positives here too (I'm feeling guilty). The girls are wearing helmets, hats off to that. The horses are well cared for, tolerant, and well trained otherwise, or they wouldn't be doing as well as they are. The facility is lovely. But the hitching.....yeesh.

FYI, admin....the edit button would not work on this post. Might be part of the upgrade issues.

There are some positives here too (I'm feeling guilty). The girls are wearing helmets, hats off to that. The horses are well cared for, tolerant, and well trained otherwise, or they wouldn't be doing as well as they are. The facility is lovely. But the hitching.....yeesh.

FYI, admin....the edit button would not work on this post. Might be part of the upgrade issues.


----------



## Tremor (Feb 25, 2012)

Now I don't drive or anything....yet. But, am I the only one who would be content if my horse was just WALKING?! They tried so hard to get their ponies to go faster than a walk and here I was like, "Heck, I'd be happy if mine even MOVED!"


----------



## susanne (Feb 25, 2012)

I know you didn't intend to be mean, and when people are doing something truly heinous -- riding minis, etc. -- I have no problem outing them. These people definitely could use lessons andadvice, but should not be held up for ridicule on the internet. A critique would only be fair if they asked for it. Let's remove this, please.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree with Susanne. I cannot watch the video--I'm on dial up & it was taking forever to load. The bit I saw at the start showed a pair of little girls driving an obviously dependable and very well trained gelding. I wish every little kid that ever loved horses could have a gelding like that to have fun with!

Since the owner has not posted this video and asked for a critique or advice, I believe it is inappropriiate for it to be posted here in this fashion.


----------



## Katiean (Feb 25, 2012)

I am going to respond to this issue. I agree that when they put it on youtube, they put it out there for everyone to see and say what they like or dislike about the video. It does look like a very nice facility. However, with as loose as the horse is harnessed and hitched, helmets won't help the children if there is an accident. They are also driving like they are in an "old west" movie (gonna get hurt). It seems that they have not educated on how to drive or harness. I knew some girls (back when I was riding) that all they did was run their horse. The parents did not get them the proper education. One day they came to me all upset. They asked what was wrong with their horse. It was sweating. I looked at them and plainly said "you run a horse, it is gonna sweat". They looked shocked and said "but they don't sweat on TV". IMO, this too is watching TV to get information. Not a good idea.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 26, 2012)

I think it may be more appropriate to just post the link, then, if we wish, we can make our comments on You tube, directly to the people, and voice our concerns?


----------



## ThreePonies (Mar 2, 2012)

If you go to nightstandcreations channel on YouTube, there have been a lot of comments from people who were appalled by this and other driving videos. The criticisms and suggestions were NOT well received by the poster (no surprise) I guess what bothers me the most is that a seven and nine year old girl are being put in harms way...Search mini horse driving on YouTube, and it is almost unbearable to see the results that come up. Because minis and equipment are affordable and available, there will continue to be people hooking up who put themselves, their ponies and others in harm's way. People do not realize that wrecks can happen with minis that are equally as devastating as with larger horses. I find that most people who post these videos and then leave them there for years, in spite of it all, will continue to do things the way they do them. Driving is best learned from a competent EXPERIENCED teacher who emphasizes safety both for the driver, bystanders and the horses. The other thing to note is that the people who made this video are NOT the barn owners...wonder what their view is on this representation of their farm. I cannot find a current website for them. just my 2cents


----------



## Mr.T (Mar 7, 2012)

I found their updated website.. they are having a complete heard dispersale. http://www.hoofweb.com/evergreen/index.html

I looked at a few of their other videos and found a name of one of their horses and looked it up on google and found the website so I think it is the correct one.

I think it was the barn owner letting these people drive them like that.. it's kind of sad.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 8, 2012)

I am so thrilled to see the children wearing helmets. A big congrats to the parents!!


----------



## ThreePonies (Mar 8, 2012)

Mr.T said:


> I found their updated website.. they are having a complete heard dispersale. http://www.hoofweb.c...reen/index.html
> 
> I looked at a few of their other videos and found a name of one of their horses and looked it up on google and found the website so I think it is the correct one.
> 
> I think it was the barn owner letting these people drive them like that.. it's kind of sad.


This is Evergreen LANE Miniatures in Minnesota...the video is Evergreen Miniature Horse Farm in Livingston New Jersey


----------

